# Message for Kate



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girlie.

So happy to hear ur good news. Wow , how does it feel to be so close to e/c. Its gone so  quick!!
So they reacon the week after next huh?  So did they find cysts on ur ovaries? Is it uncomfortable? Will they disappear?
Have u done ur first injection yet? How did it go? How u gotta mix it up??  Is it easy?
Sorry I aint been around much....have been really under the weather??As u know this bloody pill is doing my head in!! I am so aggresive & emotional i hate myself. Im hoping when i stop taking it sunday the thrush will fade out too....its still lingering!!(apparently progesterone pills are bad for bringing it on).
Anyway I hope like u the d/r spray will make me  feel good! Lets hope u  continue to do so on stimms!
Ive been meditating and trying to relax since last sunday. My anxiety has lifted a little so it must be doing some good.
Had some bad news today but will email u when calmed down a little!
Hope u ok
xxx
Let me know how u r


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun. Have sent you an email, I know you not having the best of days, but thank you for the lovely message!!! Nothing is uncomfortable and I doubt I would have ever known if I wasnt have the scans for the icsi, but there you go!! 

Maybe you should book yourself in for a massage or some acu hun, anything worth a try, and if I can be chilled out on drugs then anyone can!!!

Big hugs for you. Speak soon babes. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks hun, so happy your on ur way. I think ur right i do need something extra to calm me down. Im blaming the pill but i dont think im helping myself! 
How long did you start feeling different after d/r?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Erm, I think it was 2 days max! I started on the friday, saturday I was still stressy, but sunday I think I was less stressed!!!

Def get yourself pampered a bit this weekend hun, prepare yourself for the next bit!

Have you got an acupuncturist near you anywhere??


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Yipeeeeeeeeeee....last day of this damn pill!!!!!!!!  
1st day of d/regging.......finally its all starting..........and hopefully my mood is gonna lift!!!!!!!!! Gonna get a massage in week if i can fit it in but not going to do acu this time round.
Hope ya had lovely weekend
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Your mood will def lift hun dont worry about that!!! give it a day or 2!! how many sniffs a day you got to do 

Good for you getting the massage but make sure you do fit it in, cancel something else if you need to.

Listen to aunty kate ok!!!
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok Aunty Kate, will do!!!!!! I promise!!!!  
Doing 2 sniffs a day. Next one is about 9pm tonight. Followed instructions and so i know i was doing it correctly but something telling me i didnt!!! I suppose as long as im getting that nasty taste i should be doing it ok??

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

2 sniffs? lucky thing!! You will be doing it fine hun, dont panic. If you got the taste in the back of your throat then its def getting to where it should be!! Just sniff really hard!!

Do you realise we leaving messages for each other on 2 different threads!!!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

I though so -hee hee    
Making double the work for ourselves!!!!
Glad i seem to be doing it ok. U do realise i will be doind the same when i start to stimm!! Just tel me to shut up-   if i start doing ur head in!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Dont be daft hun!!! You my mate marmite!!!

You doing fine, dont panic and enjoy!!!!

xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ahh thanks buddy (sorry, marmite!!)


----------

